# Torsion box- Floating 8 Foot Shelf



## MRod (Apr 11, 2007)

Halo folks!!!

Okay so with advice from Marc the WW and the just go and get it done folks at woodweb (http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Floating_Bookshelves_Without_Brackets.html)

I slung up a floating bookshelf last night that is - get this - 8 FEET LONG and 11″ deep, 1.75″ thick.

All on a nice 8′ long cleat of oak and well see the pics for the rest.

I threw 8 1 lb clamps and a sander on top of it. seems a bit wobbly but in sturdy. DOES THAT MAKE SENSE?

I am banging on it and such and it seems sturdy, but I would think that if you grab any shelf hanging from toggle bolts (rated at 50 lbs) that it would wobble as a complete box…does that mean it is going to come flying out of the wall.

I am using those more advanced toggle bolts that allow you to take them in and out until you commit to your spot. I have bolts every 18″.

THIS IS A CUSTOMER PROJECT, therefore I will be uninstalling this soon and re-installing at the clients shop where they will put 30-40 1 lb coffee bag on it. It will be installed about 9′ from the ground into a 1/2″ drywall.

HMMMM - your thoughts? Am I going to get a call back here?

Thanks,
MRod

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vnD_vWAxYDbzgFOHsN78BQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCIuLhKaQ4fCwTw&feat=directlink


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I would think it should hold providing the mounting bolts, for the cleat, are fastened into studs and not just toggle bolts into drywall.


----------



## MRod (Apr 11, 2007)

That's my problem. I am not sure what I will have behind the walls. I need to go over there and do a test, perhaps above the drop down ceiling to see what the customer truly has.

Thanks!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

There should be a stud behing every one of those mud strips where they mudded the sheet rock screws.


----------

